# How long do you think it will take for a bad haircut to grow out?



## SheetsSM

Not sure how long it will take to grow out, but WOW they really did a hack job--I hope you didn't have to pay for it. It looks like they took clippers to him--I really don't understand what the groomer was "going for".


----------



## tippykayak

That's a TERRIBLE cut! It could take quite a while to grow out (at least a month, maybe several), but it should look better and better as time passes.

Since you're in Boston, might I suggest in the future that you try Scrub a Dog Spa in Peabody? The owner/groomer knows how to show trim Goldens properly. She might even be able to clean up the mess a little.


----------



## Megora

On a young and healthy dog, no thyroid problems - should grow back quick enough. And you may want to take Tippy's suggestion and have a good groomer do some adjustments every month to clean it up. 

I'd be mad anyway, because it looks like they gave him a bath and did a cruddy job drying him. 

My Jacks is 6.... and I'm finding with is thyroid issue, it does take him a LONG TIME to grow his fur back. They shaved all the feathering off his one leg for his surgery (tooth removal) back in April or May, and he still doesn't have his full feathering back yet (it's very furry at the least).


----------



## mdoats

Well, he's young enough at 7, but he does have Lymphoma. It's slow growing but it's always at the back of my mind. I think that's part of what made me react so emotionally to the mess they made. I don't know how long I'll have with Rookie and I want him to look like himself.


----------



## mdoats

Tippykayak, thanks so much for the recommendation. I've been asking around and really haven't been able to find anyone who can properly groom a golden. I'll definitely check out Scrub a Dog spa the next time.


----------



## mylissyk

I'm so sorry, that makes me sad too. I hope you didn't pay them! If he is not already on fish oil or coconut oil, you might look into starting, either would help with the coat, skin, and a whole lot other general good health support.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

I am a groomer and let me just say that "groom" is an embarrassment! It looks like the groomer gave her clipper to a 6 yr old kid and said here have fun! It really bothers me that groomers are so eager to cut hair on these double coated breeds! I would drop dead before I let a dog leave my salon looking like that! I would also never cut a double coated breed's hair, unless the owner absolutely insisted, even after I explain why its not a good idea. I'm so sorry this happened to you! Hope his hair will grow back to look as nice as it did before.


----------



## xooxlinds

Goldens&Friesians said:


> I am a groomer and let me just say that "groom" is an embarrassment! It looks like the groomer gave her clipper to a 6 yr old kid and said here have fun! It really bothers me that groomers are so eager to cut hair on these double coated breeds! I would drop dead before I let a dog leave my salon looking like that! I would also never cut a double coated breed's hair, unless the owner absolutely insisted, even after I explain why its not a good idea. I'm so sorry this happened to you! Hope his hair will grow back to look as nice as it did before.


I am happy that you are honest with the proper grooming of a golden! So many breeders eager to "shave down" goldens which looks TERRIBLE! I would love to see photos of any Friesans you own.. I have ridden and owned horses for about 10 years in South Jersey before moving to the sunshine state 10 years ago


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

I have one Friesian mare. She is 5 yrs old by Mintse. I don't show her, except at a small local riding club fun show. She has a crooked rear leg from an injury as a foal (before I got her, which is what made her a little more affordable), which will keep her from being a show horse. But thats ok with me because I'm a trail rider and she loves trails! I've had her since she was a yearling and she is a golden retriever in a big black horse body! <--and this is why I wanted a Friesian. So many people wonder why I need a fancy trail horse, but its not so much about the looks (that's just the icing on the cake!) its the personality and trainability and they are just generally not over reactive to things-I like to relax while I ride, not be on the alert for what might spook my horse next! (although, I love my big Quarter horse/thoroughbred gelding too-but he's rare-one of those trustworthy horses everybody wants, but is never for sale!) I'm not sure how to put pictures into the post on here (I'm new).


----------



## xooxlinds

I must see pictures! LOL! There is an easy to follow video on the front page at the bottom sort of the "how to" guide. When you figure it out let me know I love Friesians! I've only ever had big ole QH butts! English and western..and love the trails!


----------



## Goldens&Friesians

Ok, xooxlinds, I've uploaded an album on my profile of photos of my Friesian.


----------



## tippykayak

Hey - where was this done? 

My sister is in the Boston area, and after several successful groomings at a place near their home, the groomer absolutely butchered the dog a few days ago. Apparently it was a different groomer than normal, and they wrote "tight golden cut" as a note on the ticket, even though the family did not say that when dropping the dog off. And her dog looks _exactly_ like yours: oddly and unevenly buzzed, and way too close.

If you don't want to say publicly, can you PM the name to me?


----------



## Bosn'sMom

mdoats said:


> Tippykayak, thanks so much for the recommendation. I've been asking around and really haven't been able to find anyone who can properly groom a golden. I'll definitely check out Scrub a Dog spa the next time.



I see you are in Boston. I go to a place in Norwell if you would be willing to drive and shes great. She listens to what we want and we have always been happy with her!


----------



## tippykayak

Bosn'sMom said:


> I see you are in Boston. I go to a place in Norwell if you would be willing to drive and shes great. She listens to what we want and we have always been happy with her!


Ooh - can you PM me the name of the Norwell place? That's really close to my sister! Scrub a Dog is in Peabody, which even though it is also "near Boston" is effectively an hour away because it is on the complete opposite side of downtown Beantown.


----------



## Ljilly28

Scrub a dog is worth the trip! I do it all the way from Maine.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

To attach a picture, click Go Advanced, then Manage Attachments, and select the file on your computer. There's nothing to it.


----------

